
Ask HN: LinkedIn Endorsement - cyrilbenson47
Here&#x27;s my story. I worked with a startup on its early stage 2 years ago and did pretty good. I was laid off after a year since they want an in-house developer but during my last day, the CTO&#x2F;Co-founder praised me for my excellent work and thanked me for my work. He also told me that if I needed a LinkedIn endorsement, he&#x27;ll write me one. At that time I didn&#x27;t have a LinkedIn account.<p>Fast forward today, I&#x27;m asking him the recommendation he told me before. If you&#x27;re an employer&#x2F;manager, is this rude to ask?
======
vfulco2
No, not rude at all. Go for it. The LI system is one of the best ways to
facilitate asking for them and collecting them. An extra vote of confidence
needed by third parties if you choose people who can genuinely speak to your
skills.

------
clintonb
No. Why would it be rude? He said he would do it.

~~~
cyrilbenson47
He hasn't confirmed yet.

P.S. The startup is pretty big now as it has millions worth of funding.

~~~
vfulco2
Most people are very busy. It helps to remind yourself in these situations
that you don't matter (and I mean that respectfully and empathetically). Often
it will take my clients 1-2 weeks to come back to me even though they say
"they need my services right away".

Steli from close.io talks about making SaaS cold calls/emails for 5-7 times
until he gets a positive reaction, unless told to F.O. People are busy.

------
eschutte2
Of course not.

